# Halloween + Steampunk = STEAMPUNKINS!



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Interesting post! I like those pumpkins!

I had been exposed to the SteamPunk through Bellydance about two years ago. If you can believe it, a few dancers have infiltrated the garb into the general Bellydance costuming. I am not into myself but it still makes for an interesting performance. 

Here is an example 




]


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Belly dancers go wherever there are nerds/geeks. (Haunters may not be nerds, but are definitely geeks) A friend of mine is in a troupe and she goes to horror conventions, steampunk, comicons, you name it! I have never actually seen steampunk bellydancing before, but I am not surprised.

Tell your friends to get one of my pumpkins.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

JustJimAZ;bt1805 said:


> Belly dancers go wherever there are nerds/geeks. (Haunters may not be nerds, but are definitely geeks) A friend of mine is in a troupe and she goes to horror conventions, steampunk, comicons, you name it! I have never actually seen steampunk bellydancing before, but I am not surprised.
> 
> Tell your friends to get one of my pumpkins.



 I don't actually know any of the SteamPunk Bellydancers.  If I did. I would definitely, recommend your pumpkins! 

I did not know that about Belly dancers & nerds/geeks...very interesting. 

I take classes for fun but I do not dance professionally or anything. I have been to a few of the big conventions and shows, and seen the different styles the dancers are applying to the traditional moves and costumes in their performances.
*
JJAZ*, you have a such varied and rich wealth of knowledge about alot of things. I enjoy your blogs....Thanks for sharing! *H1*


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Halloweenie1;bt1819 said:


> I don't actually know any of the SteamPunk Bellydancers.  If I did. I would definitely, recommend your pumpkins!
> 
> I did not know that about Belly dancers & nerds/geeks...very interesting.
> 
> ...


You are very kind. I am gratified that you enjoy my blogs. Have a great one!


----------

